# has anybody else been healed from SA



## soldierforchrist (May 19, 2008)

i dont mean cured which is a term the world uses i mean healed which is relief from a illness, I have Sa and i dont even feel like i have it anymore. sometimes im a little nervous but i feel ive been healed from it. has anybody else been healed from SA?


----------



## learning07 (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'm gradually healing from SA. SA is not an extreme thing for me.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no, and probably not for some time or a lifetime


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

No, and I never will be.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I'm almost afraid to ask. What in your opinion is the difference between healed and cured? Does god not work thru doctors as well as the "laying on of of hands"?


----------



## soldierforchrist (May 19, 2008)

god does use doctors,he uses them quite often

Curing is seen as an external mechanism of providing physical symptom relief, preferably with complete eradication of the problem. Healing is seen as a multidimensional, ongoing process of movement toward wholeness, balance, and harmony from with-in the client. Curing in its current model is severely limited when there is an ongoing physical problem or life-threatening illness.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Healing is a deeper curing in other words? I can see that.


----------



## Anonymous for now (May 15, 2008)

I'm not sure if 'cure' will ever be a word I'll know vs. SA. However, I feel like dealing with it, seeking ways to handle social situations, and reading these and other web resources is helping. I'd say happiness and laughter are signs of beating it!


----------



## Renc726 (Jan 5, 2004)

I would not say that I have been healed, but I am slowly healing. The Lord has blessed me in so many ways and I am taking steps everyday. I have started Physical Therapy school and I am on my way to becoming a Doctor of Physical Therapy (DPT), which requires direct communication with many people. The Lord's hands are on me and I know it! 
Anonymous


----------

